# استفسار ضروري وعاجل من الافاضل



## mido_lordship (29 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
عندي استفسار تكرر في المنتدي بس بدون اجابة وافية علي الرغم من كونه شئ اساسي جدا

وهو تصنيع خلاط (ميكسر) للمنظفات السائلة 
من لديه الخبرة او الفكره عن الخلاط 
واهم الاستفسارات المطلوبة 
1- حلة الخلط وريشة التقليب تصنع من الاساتانلس 316 ام 304 ام يمكن صنعها من الصاج المجلفن (عشان التكلفة)
2- سرعة دوران الريشة المثالية كم لمزج المنظفات السائلة كالصابون السائل والهاند صوب وما شابه انا وصلت الي انها في حدود 60 لفة ع الدقيقة 60rpm
3- سرعة الريشة التقليب ع السريع لازابة الكربوبول ما وصلت له انها 800 لفه ع الدقيقه
شكل ريشة التقليب هل لها شكل معين 

ولو حد يعرف وررشة بتنفذه
ولكم جزيل الشكر ونرجوا الافادة للجميع .


----------



## dulcemohamed (29 نوفمبر 2013)

حلة الخلط وريشة التقليب تصنع من استانلس ستيل 316 ابعد عن الحديد المجلفن لانه غالبا بيصدأ مع الوقت وبيسبب مشاكل ان لو عندك روترى بامب rotary pamp بيدخل رايش حديد وشوائب وتقرى الفاتحه على المضخه .
سرعة الخلط المثاليه 60 لفه على الدقيقة الافضل لو يبقى في سرعات للخلط وتكون سرعة 60 بتوصلها عند نهاية الخلط بعد اضافة كل المواد وعملية التجانس للمنتج ممكن مهندس كهربا يعملك تحكم في فريكونسى الموتور ومتنساش يكون على الموتور اوفر لود علشان لو حصل مشكله يفصل لوحده.
بالنسبة ل كاربوبول سرعة الخلط رينج من 1400 ل 800 لفه على الدقيقة معظم البوليمر تكنولوجى الحديثه 800 لفه كفاية جدا .
بالنسبة لشكل الريشة انا حطيت صورة لشكل الريشة في خلاط تصنيع فرنسى . تحياتى


----------



## mido_lordship (30 نوفمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 95144
> 
> حلة الخلط وريشة التقليب تصنع من استانلس ستيل 316 ابعد عن الحديد المجلفن لانه غالبا بيصدأ مع الوقت وبيسبب مشاكل ان لو عندك روترى بامب rotary pamp بيدخل رايش حديد وشوائب وتقرى الفاتحه على المضخه .
> سرعة الخلط المثاليه 60 لفه على الدقيقة الافضل لو يبقى في سرعات للخلط وتكون سرعة 60 بتوصلها عند نهاية الخلط بعد اضافة كل المواد وعملية التجانس للمنتج ممكن مهندس كهربا يعملك تحكم في فريكونسى الموتور ومتنساش يكون على الموتور اوفر لود علشان لو حصل مشكله يفصل لوحده.
> ...



بجد مش عارف اشكرك ازاي المفروض اني كنت نازل اعمل الخلاط بكره الصبح خلاص بس كنت متوقع ان حضرتك اللي هاترد :7:
يعني مش عارف اعمل ايه اعزمك علي ارز باللبن فرن ولا بروفي ترول من كوك دور انت تامر :2:


----------



## dulcemohamed (30 نوفمبر 2013)

لا شكر على واجب يا صديقى بدون رز بلبن لانى مش بحب اللبن ولا حتى كوك دور كفايه سندوتش فول من اى عربيه في شوارع مصر علشان وحشتنى


----------



## mido_lordship (2 ديسمبر 2013)

dulcemohamed قال:


> لا شكر على واجب يا صديقى بدون رز بلبن لانى مش بحب اللبن ولا حتى كوك دور كفايه سندوتش فول من اى عربيه في شوارع مصر علشان وحشتنى


يا سلام تورنا وناكل من فول محمد احمد ياباشا ...:56:


----------



## dulcemohamed (3 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه مع انى معرفش مين فول محمد احمد ده بس متفقين


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (3 ديسمبر 2013)

يا اساتذتنا خلوا واجب الفول ده عندى فى اى مكان تحبوه


----------



## dulcemohamed (3 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> يا اساتذتنا خلوا واجب الفول ده عندى فى اى مكان تحبوه



دايما مضياف استاذ عبدالقادر انا بعتلك رقمى للتواصل في الخير ان شاء الله


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (3 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك والعزومة سارية حتى بعد ما شفت رسالتك الفول المصرى موجود فى اى مكان وجاهزين عندك كمان ولا يهمك ههههههههه


----------



## dulcemohamed (3 ديسمبر 2013)

حياك الله استاذ عبدالقادر تشرف وتنور


----------

